# New guy from South Wales



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi guys I'm new to all this decides to pop over and have a look ask some advice and what not.

I'm a 26 year old male who works the doors in my local town. I'm 175 CM or 5ft 9 and weigh 85.2kg or 13st 3pds

I look over weight and I've recently started to eat a lot healthier.

I start my day with a thermobol supplement tablet about 8:30am. I have two weatabix with skimmed milk around 9:00am follows by a diet shake at 10:00am, this consists of 200ml cold water an 55g of UCL Diet shake all equals to 300ml.

I take another thermobol at 12:00 mid day followed by dinner at 12:30pm, I have a ham salad sandwich on white bread and replace the butter with low fat cheese spread, a pack of Kelogs crisps (95 calories) and a glass of orange juice.

I take another thermobol at 3pm, I then go for a run at or the gym at 5 / 6pm

Return to have another shake.

I've only recently started doing this so ain't notice any changes yet, was just wondering if I'm doing this rite, I'm not a fish eater so basically stick to basic stuff.

If anyone has any put I would be great-full, I've got to lose the extra pounds be for I can bilk up so this is what I'm working on. Don't have a gym buddy either so just go it alone. Normally a 10 min run then hit the weights.

That's about it. Cheers for reading.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi and Welcome  Where in S Wales you from ?


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheers fella. I'm from Barry.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

H4RKU5 said:


> Cheers fella. I'm from Barry.


Where do you train? Which gym?


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi fella, normally just go to my local gym in Barry down the leisure centre or to the one in Llanishen on weekends.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome. Never put much stock in otc fatburners (I've tried a few) a good pre work out and a couple of cardio sessions with a 500 calorie deficit will fix you right up. Good luck with your goals mate.


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

secondhandsoul said:


> Welcome. Never put much stock in otc fatburners (I've tried a few) a good pre work out and a couple of cardio sessions with a 500 calorie deficit will fix you right up. Good luck with your goals mate.


Cheers for the welcome an comments fella. I normally just hit the treadmill do 10 mins running or 3 miles then go on the weighs for a bit.

Haven't really got a work out routine or anything just kinda get on with it.

I don't really have a set meal plan or wok out routine as I've only just recently got in to it, so that's one thing I'm looking for help with to.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Keep the ten minutes as a warm up (low intensity) but doing twenty mins or more after every weight session (steady state or Hiit it doesnt matter just get sweating) and it'll do more than the fat burners. They're only really beneficial to those who are already in set training and diet, again just my opinion. I used to do about 4 hours of cardio a week when I was losing weight (8 stone). Take a look at some of the diet stickies they're packed with everything you need to get your diet sorted. A bit of prep goes a long way. If your going to put the effort in at the gym get a diet that will maximise your results.


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks again for the info and advice will have a look now. Would you happen to have a link to one?.

I'm only 13st 3pds but need to shift the extra pounds, I work the doors in town to so wana bulk up a little to.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Your in the right place mate.

Take a look at

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/tools/bmr-and-daily-calorie-calculator.html

Use this to work out your basic calorie intake and then take 500 calories off. Try and eat protein with every meal. I weigh 58kg (women) at the moment and I eat 250g protein religiously im currently bulking so im eating in excess of 3000 calories a day. I'll let you read the threads though as there is so much fantastic information on them, drink it in  On the most basic level burn more calories than you eat and your body composition will start changing.


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

According to that I Should be consuming 2656 Calories Per Day..

So will now need to work up some sort of diet plan to include that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you train at Holm View ?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

That figure would be what you need to eat to sustain your current weight. To loose weight you want to take off 500 calories. This will give you steady weight loss which should help minimise muscle loss. There will be other factors this article will help you out

http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Do you train at Holm View ?


I wasn't aware they had a gym, Barry leisure centre normally as its 2 mins from my house


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah Parkwood have a centre at Holm View, and it's all hammer strength equipment.


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah Parkwood have a centre at Holm View, and it's all hammer strength equipment.


No idea who or what that is sorry fella. I'm assuming thats where you go?.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

H4RKU5 said:


> No idea who or what that is sorry fella. I'm assuming thats where you go?.


Parkwood are the ppl who run Barry Leisure centre. And hammer strength is a make of machine, not like the technogym stuff I bet you use in the Leisure Centre.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mate do you know what 'mun' means? Some bird from Cardiff always says it at the end of her FB statuses but none of the North Welshies where I live know what it is? Or is she just weird?

Hi by the way fellow welshman lol


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Parkwood are the ppl who run Barry Leisure centre. And hammer strength is a make of machine, not like the technogym stuff I bet you use in the Leisure Centre.


Ah rite now I'm with you fella. I'm guessing yes then, I don't have a "gym buddy" as to say and not really sure what I should be doing weights wise just get on with It lol.



WilsonR6 said:


> Mate do you know what 'mun' means? Some bird from Cardiff always says it at the end of her FB statuses but none of the North Welshies where I live know what it is? Or is she just weird?
> 
> Hi by the way fellow welshman lol


Crying fella, it's a type of slang for mate how ever it's more of a "valleys" thing and being from the coast there welsh is a whole different ball game... Need a translator some times.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Welsh is a funny language

Are you fluent?


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

No mate I'm not but I can speak German lol.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm living in Bangor at the minute mate have you ever been there?


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah once when I plaid for Barry town FC academy we beat them 4-1 in a league game then 3-2 at home


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice mate. I live so close to their stadium when they score I can hear the cheers lol


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Was when I was 15-16 I'm 26 now but lol

My mistake guys meant 85.2kg


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mate did this for me:



















Any advice or help on this?.


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mate did this for me:



















Any advice or help on this?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Parkwood are the ppl who run Barry Leisure centre. And hammer strength is a make of machine, not like the technogym stuff I bet you use in the Leisure Centre.


Parkwood have taken over the contract to run all the Council owned Gyms/Leisure Centres in the Vale of Glamorgan, if you join/are a member of 1, you can use all of them!

Holm View has all the Hammer Strength equipment from the old Colcot Gym.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Parkwood have taken over the contract to run all the Council owned Gyms/Leisure Centres in the Vale of Glamorgan, if you join/are a member of 1, you can use all of them!
> 
> Holm View has all the Hammer Strength equipment from the old Colcot Gym.


Which is what I got  They just done out LLantwit too, nice there now. Although I fancy a session at Holm View.


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been going for runs around the park only Steady jogs but need to hit the weights to build muscle. Just ain't really done it but time to do something about it,


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

H4RKU5 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to all this decides to pop over and have a look ask some advice and what not.
> 
> I'm a 26 year old male who works the doors in my local town. I'm 175 CM or 5ft 9 and weigh 85.2kg or 13st 3pds
> 
> ...


We have a few things in common. I'm also called Matt, we are the same weight although I'm 6ft and I'm originally from Cowbridge.

Welcome to the forum buddy.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

H4RKU5 said:


> Ah rite now I'm with you fella. I'm guessing yes then, I don't have a "gym buddy" as to say and not really sure what I should be doing weights wise just get on with It lol.
> 
> Most of the "Vale" area talk a lot different to people of the "valleys" Depending where you go you get "butt" or "tidy". Most people don't even notice I'm welsh. Lol
> 
> Crying fella, it's a type of slang for mate how ever it's more of a "valleys" thing and being from the coast there welsh is a whole different ball game... Need a translator some times.


----------



## H4RKU5 (Apr 6, 2013)

Magnum26 said:


> Welcome to the forum buddy.


Cheers for the welcome fellas, I've just registered with DW Fitness down Llanishen so if anyone goes there perhaps could tag along pick up a few tips and things?.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the forum, you have come to the right place to learn :thumb:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------

